# Another Husky owner question



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

How would I go about getting Isis to pull things i.e sled or things along those lines?
I only ask as she is a terrible puller and is awful on a lead but she seems to enjoy pulling if that makes sense 
A bit of background on her she is a 11 month Northern Inuit x Husky she came to me as a rehome, she was badly treated and was extremly skinny, I didn't know she had husky traits when I agreed to rehome her and when she first turned up she was to much for me but I have managed to combat most of her problems.
She is built like a husky and all the husky traits with the exception that she can and does go off lead, she has a good recall, its not the best but im working on it, she is easily distracted by small furry and livestock therefore she goes on a long line when on a walk.
Now I know a lot of husky owners will kick off that she is a NI x Husky and thats up to you if you do but i'm not going to rise to it all i want is some advice about what activities you do with your husky and maybe some tips on lead training.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Jem said:


> Now I know a lot of husky owners will kick off that she is a NI x Husky and thats up to you if you do but i'm not going to rise to it all i want is some advice about what activities you do with your husky and maybe some tips on lead training.


Hi Jem,

Like most husky people, I don't like the idea of crossing huskies to make new breeds, or just crossing huskies full stop, and I don't have a great deal of time or respect for those that do. However, none of that is the fault of the dogs and I certainly wouldn't hold it against them or those that own them.

We work our dogs in harness on a three wheeled rig (see below).










With one dog, a dog scooter, or a "Springer" attachment for a bike is a better idea.










Have a look at Harnesses, Lines, Booties and Sled Dog Equipment from Culpeppers and you will see a variety of scooters etc. Speak to Phil at Culpeppers and he will tell you exactly what you need as a "starter pack."

Mick


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

raindog said:


> Hi Jem,
> 
> Like most husky people, I don't like the idea of crossing huskies to make new breeds, or just crossing huskies full stop, and I don't have a great deal of time or respect for those that do. However, none of that is the fault of the dogs and I certainly wouldn't hold it against them or those that own them.
> 
> ...


Excellent, i'm impressed!

do you compete?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

raindog said:


> Hi Jem,
> 
> Like most husky people, I don't like the idea of crossing huskies to make new breeds, or just crossing huskies full stop, and I don't have a great deal of time or respect for those that do. However, none of that is the fault of the dogs and I certainly wouldn't hold it against them or those that own them.
> 
> ...


Thanks hun, just for the record i didn't breed her but i do want her to be able to do activities as she does have some potential.
How old does she need to be before i do anything like this with her? x


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

ive heard theres a group who do the scooter pulling thing in a forest near me, don't know if raindog would know the name, would be interested for my two, renos leg withstanding. did you see that thing that someone posted on here the other month jem, where i think they were using inuits to run cross country with a leash thing tied round the persons waist. what a way to keep fit, although if i remember right, you were in a car accident so maybe not for you.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Jem said:


> How old does she need to be before i do anything like this with her? x


We usually wait until they are coming up to a year old before we start them in harness. Summer - the light red girl in the picture is 10 months and this was her first run in harness. None of the Sled Dog racing organisations in the UK allow dogs under the age of 1 year to compete.



sleeptalker said:


> ive heard theres a group who do the scooter pulling thing in a forest near me, don't know if raindog would know the name, would be interested for my two, renos leg withstanding. did you see that thing that someone posted on here the other month jem, where i think they were using inuits to run cross country with a leash thing tied round the persons waist. what a way to keep fit, although if i remember right, you were in a car accident so maybe not for you.


There are training groups in many of the UK's forests - not often seen as we tend to train at stupid O'clock in the morning before the birds have woken up, and definitely before the dog walkers arrive. The cross country running is called Cani Cross (CaniX for short) and is getting very popular amongst all breeds, not just sled dogs.

Mick


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

What's CaniX?

It sounds pretty spectacular and I am always up for anythign that involves a romp across woodland, moorland, mountains, lakes or any other terrain ont his beautiful planet of ours. I am sure the dog would be too by the way.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

I've not been involved in it myself, but you can check it out at CaniX UK: cani-cross, running with dogs

Mick


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

That looks FAB!!!!

I run over the moors with Dillon at the minute (roughly 8Km) a few days a week and he loves a good strecth of the legs as do I.

I am sure you will see us at an event soon as he'll be 1yr in January.


----------

